# I think I was on this call



## Anomalous (Dec 27, 2006)

Jim and Edna were both patients in a mental hospital.  

One day while they were walking past the hospital swimming pool, Jim suddenly jumped into the deep end. He sank to the bottom of the pool and stayed there. Edna promptly jumped in to save him. She swam to the bottom, pulled Jim out and brought him to his room.

When the hospital director became aware of Edna's heroic act, she immediately ordered that Edna be discharged from the hospital because she now considered Edna to be mentally stable. 

She went to Edna and said, "I have some good news and some bad news."  The good news is that you're being discharged because you responded so rationally to a crisis. By jumping in the pool to save the life of another patient, you displayed sound mindedness. 

The bad news is that Jim, the patient you saved, hung himself in his bathroom with his bathrobe belt right after you saved him. I am so sorry, but he's dead. 

Edna replied, "He didn't hang himself. I put him there to dry. How soon can I go home?"


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 28, 2006)

I needed a good laugh today! thank-you!


----------



## bdunndchi (Jan 22, 2007)

haha, sickly funny


----------

